# Sub & Compact ideas



## Agent Falco (Oct 27, 2008)

Have a friend looking to buy her first gun. Would double as defense and possible truck gun but looking for something small to throw in a purse or backpack. I immediately thought xd sc in a .40 but there are some really nice little guns out there. LCP, G26 or 27. Any ideas as far as reliability in a compact? Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

First gun and compact, no way I'd recommend a .40. If she wants a Springfield, the XD*9*SC would be the way to go IMO.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Far be it for me to recommend a specific small pistol.
The best advice anybody's going to give here will be, "Let your friend go to a shooting range where guns are rented for use, and let her try as many different small pistols as are available. Pick the one that fits the best. Don't worry about accuracy: that comes with practice. Worry only about comfort and fit."

Then, once a pistol has been selected and purchased, your friend should put in lots and lots of practice time.
Small pistols are very difficult to control, and hard to shoot well. Their recoil is much more painful, as well.
Do not carry a pistol unless you first have become competent at shooting it accurately. Otherwise, you are more a menace to the innocent, including yourself, than you are to any bad guy.
Practice, practice, practice! Then practice some more.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Todd said:


> First gun and compact, no way I'd recommend a .40. If she wants a Springfield, the XD*9*SC would be the way to go IMO.


+1:smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Todd said:


> First gun and compact, no way I'd recommend a .40. If she wants a Springfield, the XD*9*SC would be the way to go IMO.


+2 :smt033


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> First gun and compact, no way I'd recommend a .40. If she wants a Springfield, the XD*9*SC would be the way to go IMO.


+3..what they said...:smt023


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Agent Falco said:


> Have a friend looking to buy her first gun. Would double as defense and possible truck gun but looking for something small to throw in a purse or backpack. I immediately thought xd sc in a .40 but there are some really nice little guns out there. LCP, G26 or 27. Any ideas as far as reliability in a compact? Thanks in advance guys.


Handgun choice has been addressed, so I will comment on your request for info on reliability.

The handguns from the major makers* are all very reliable as a whole. What will determine how reliable _*your*_ particular handgun will be is how well it's handled, how well it's maintained, and how well you have chosen what to feed it. Semi-auto's will sometimes fail to cycle if not held correctly. Therefore, poor form can induce failures. They will also fail if too dirty. Semi's can also choke on the wrong type of bullet style.

Basically, if you stick to a handgun from one of the good manufacturers, you will do fine -- as long as you know what you are doing, of course. The compacts sold by S&W, Springfield, Glock, H&K, Walther, Beretta, CZ, and Sig do exceptionally well.

*Glock, Sig Sauer, H&K, Beretta, CZ, Walther, Ruger, Springfield, Smith & Wesson, FN, Steyr


----------



## Ranger (Aug 4, 2009)

*Sub Compacts*

My wife has a G26 and S&W M&P Compact 40. She likes them both. They are both are very dependable. the G26 is a bit easier to conceal. I have the XD9c, Sig 239(40) and Taurus pt745(45) these are equally dependable.I have never had a ftf or fte in any of the above pistols. I generally slip my LCP in my pocket, its so small that it just disappears however it can be a handfull to shoot well. Any of the above have proven to be dependable and concealable. I use the Kholster and galco summer. But here in Central Florida its so hot that concealed carry is a little harder.


----------



## spongebobmac (Sep 1, 2009)

i agree with all the above, im lookin to get an sc and im thinkin xd sc, m&p c, or g26/27,jus cant make up my mind, i think that the feel should be the final determination ....


----------

